
Trump plans to end giving citizenship to children of unauthorized immigrants - kerng
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/trump-plans-executive-order-to-stop-granting-citizenship-to-children-born-in-the-us-to-noncitizen-parents/ar-BBP6dmB
======
mmirate
If we must accept the combination of "closed borders, with safety net for all
warm bodies within" instead of its superior alternative, then this seems like
a reasonable way to prolong this status quo. Most unfortunate.

~~~
beatgammit
Which "superior alternative", and do you have proof that it's superior? This
is a very divisive topic and I wasn't aware there was consensus on the
"superior" solution.

~~~
mmirate
Open borders, and mold all other policy to match: i.e. limit all safety nets
and the franchise, abolish the federal minimum wage, remove the indenture from
H1Bs, etc. The benefits of open borders far outweigh the costs of doing it
right. (And those policies have their own merits anyway.)

------
dragonwriter
Plans to unilaterally eliminate part of the Constitution? Even Republicans
that have generally backed him in Congress have pointed out that this is far
outside of the power of the Presidency.

